# Autocruise Starquest



## robwat

My wife and I are new to motorhomes and we are looking at a 2003 Starquest. We were wondering if anyone had experience or info on this model.

Many Thanks


----------



## JohnH

My first Motorhome was an Autocruise Starquest. It is still a yardstick by which we judge others. Tremendous storage (drawer space), bathroom and lounge. The only problems which my wife and I experienced was making the bed into two singles using the cab seats. Without memory foam it was a bit lumpy. Also, the 2 litre engine did struggle when we were fully laden and going up hills. We still managed to tour France a couple of times and went the length and breadth of the UK.
Because of the shape at the front we got quite good economy after the first few thousand miles. We have ended with a similar model in the Starspirit so you could say that we like Autocruise.


----------



## thewaltons

I don't have personal experience, however my parents have a 2003 autocruise starquest and absolutely love it! Plenty of space, large bathroom and they have the model that is long enough not to have to use the driver and passenger seats for the bed.

My only concern was the amount of times I fell out the door when stood at the draining board because there is an integral step in the floor which I would always disappear down (nothing to do with the red wine  :wink: ) and I always get a bruised hip on the lock arrangment sticking out of the door frame.

Small compaints from me, but they think it is great and regularly spend several weeks touring GB in great comfort! Also they have holidays at xmas and had no probs with insulation on very cold frosty nights

Anita


----------



## robwat

Thanks to all for the info. We are now also looking at an AutoTrail Tracker EKS .


----------



## Bruno

Hello Welcome to the forum, we have an Autotrail Tracker EKS 2004 model, will be happy to answer any queries you may have.

Regards Ray


----------



## 105031

Hi, e have had our Starquest for 12 months, this is the 4th van we have owned......we find it the ideal van, for a couple.
Large toilet/shower room gives lots of storage area.

Good build quality, plenty room in the kitchen area, very comfortable sleeping....

A good all round van, ours is a 2002, we have done 12k miles in the last 12 months, France 3 times, Germany once......no problems

You wont be dissapointed.

Twill


----------



## robwat

Thanks for the info Ray and Twill. Ray in the Tracker is the shower separate? and how do you find headroom - I am 6 ft 1.

Cheers

Robwat


----------

